# Climbing ideas



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

As you all know goats love to climb and Id love to add another piece for mine wondering about what idea or photos you can share with me! Thanks!!


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

Currently, I am building a goat pen for my future goats I am getting. In that pen I am going to up the large wire spools, so they can climb on the top and jump off. I'm going to put pallets on the ground. Stuff like that


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

GoatKids said:


> Currently, I am building a goat pen for my future goats I am getting. In that pen I am going to up the large wire spools, so they can climb on the top and jump off. I'm going to put pallets on the ground. Stuff like that


I wish I could get my hands on a couple of those giant spools!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

HaulingOats said:


> I wish I could get my hands on a couple of those giant spools!


Google it. Depending on where you are, they may be close enough to pick some up.
Also if you go by cable company, power company, electrical wholesaler or a hardware store that caters to heavy equipment, maybe even a Caterpillar dealer, and ask.


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

HaulingOats said:


> I wish I could get my hands on a couple of those giant spools!


Depending on where you live, you could go on craigslist or find somewhere where you could just pick them up.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Tip for the spools: Get some pieces of sturdy, but thin wood to screw down over the hole in the middle. We don't want any broken legs!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

And mine got wasps in it. Had a terrible time getting them out


----------



## SleepingDogRanch (Aug 10, 2018)

We have an old porch setup next to a couple of trees, so they can even climb up to the trees. I'm not sure if you have access to a porch, but we also have some small and large cinder blocks put together on different heights.


----------



## Morr (Aug 13, 2018)

We had some trees that unfortunately were dying and had to be cut down in the goat yard, the boys love the stumps and the log is in a sturdy place, they play on it all the time. That is more of a circumstance thing, but their house isn't, it's a flat top half A frame type deal, it has a flat side to go up against a wall, and a slanted side for them to climb on, they love it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

we had an old stare to our mobile home after we built our porch, now its theirs







!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They love steps like that, but mine are more closed in.

I also have huge boulders..


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Mississippi is really short on boulders. We use cinder blocks, repurposed picnic table and discarded plastic children's toys.


----------

